# Some Very Good Reasons to Join The National Mouse Club



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

In the last Two weeks I have really benefited from being a member of the National Mouse Club.

Firstly, I went to the Greater Manchester Show and was very warmly welcomed and helped out by Paul Hartley and Joe Bennett.

I was introduced to lots of breeders, got some great tips and picked up my Maxey's.

I was also offered the invitation from Paul Hartley to visit his mouse shed, I took up this offer and spent an amazing time at Paul's home.

I was shown how he keeps his mice and picked up some great tips and encouragement. I took some of my mice that i was thinking of showing next month and received some great feedback. He helped me pick one of my does to breed next and which to put in for show.

This one to one help was only made possible by me joining the NMC.

Its great to see some amazing NMC breeders and Exhibitors on here; it feels very much that the forum and club are starting to really compliment each other.

I would urge all of you who are interested in show breeding and exhibiting to join the NMC and hook up with some of this valuable experience.

I also had a very supportive email from Phil Arnold (Seawatch Stud)

Thanks Paul and Phil for your very welcoming approach and advice.

I can't wait for Preston show now!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Matt

Many thanks for your kind comments; the NMC is a great club, which warmly welcomes new members. Any new or perspective member of the NMC is welcome to contact me at any time, either to visit or if I can help with information or advice at any time. If people want to come to a show but are worried that they would not know anyone please contact myself even if I am not attending, I will know someone who is, that would be very happy to introduce you to people, and give you an insight into the running of the show. The NMC is a great club, which is for people who love their Mice. Please join if you need any information about joining just drop me a line.

Paul Hartley


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well said Matt. I've met so many wonderful, helpful people through the NMC.

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to my first show with matt, and met paul and joe not only did i get some gorg stock from joe, i got invaluable advice from how to keep them to diet to how to choose mice from litters to show. I'd also like to encourage people to join the NMC, even if you dont plan on showing its a great place to meet new people and learn new things even pick up new mice along the way. Thanks paul for making me so welcome and for promoting the club..... without people like you the hobbie would die out.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love to join the NMC. Few questions though; can you join even if you're not sure what you want to breed? The member ship cost-if is a one off, or do you have to pay it regularly (every year/month)?
And do you have to subscribe to the monthly "NMC News" ?

I'm asking on here rather than in a PM incasse someone has the same questions


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Its good to hear that new members of the NMC feel that they are being welcomed, and encouraged in their showing. Matt and Sarah are obviously serious about showing mice, which is great news. These two new fanciers have both chosen difficult varieties for newbies, and I take my hat off to them, and wish them the best of luck. New fanciers have already come into the NMC through various forums, and have gone on to make a big impact winning many top awards. I am thinking of Heather (loganberry) and Sam Irving in particular. Anyone not a member would benefit from joining, whether they wish to show or not.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> I would love to join the NMC. Few questions though; can you join even if you're not sure what you want to breed? The member ship cost-if is a one off, or do you have to pay it regularly (every year/month)?
> And do you have to subscribe to the monthly "NMC News" ?
> 
> I'm asking on here rather than in a PM incasse someone has the same questions


membership is paid annually. you may also subscribe to the club's newsletter 'NMC News', although optional, i would recommend it because it contains some great articles and info on upcoming shows etc.

anyone can join the NMC even if you don't have any mice! so don't worry if you are not sure about which variety to breed.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Matt 
That's it, i'm going to join


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Tell you what Megzilla (what a name!) join the NMC and I will give you a black buck to outcross your astrex to at the show near Newbury on the 16th oct for nothing.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Deal!!!
Phil you're a legend! :lol:


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

can i have one please Phil  lolz pmsl


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am looking forward to joining the NMC , I have my letter here just waiting for a postal order to be put with it (next week when I get some spair money) then In the post box it goes!

I just adore my mice and would love to get to some more shows and start showing maybe


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

How can I get hold of them to get a form thang?? the NMC website won't let me get their email address ):


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

email the secretary Ann at [email protected] she'll send you one.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I would love to come visit this time next year or possibly during the summer for an NMC show! That would be so much fun and beneficial to me.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree completely!! Members of the mouse fancy are so very supportive in general... I have had some great encouragement, support and tips/advice from some fantastic people!

I would also encourage people in the south of england to join the London and South Counties Mouse and Rat Club! We need more mice shown at Enfield!
I have met and been supported by some fabulous members there!

W xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I'd like to put myself forward here and say anyone who would like help and advice in mouse keeping please contact me and I will be more than pleased to rant on for hours. I joined the NMC 3 years ago and with the help and advice from all my fellow members I am now a judge and the cup sec, I feel honoured and privileged to be able to give something back to a hobby which has given me the support and encouragement to become a better fancier and to have a fantastic time while doing so.

The mouse fancy needs support of younger members too, I myself am one of the youngest people who show, I'm 24, and without new people getting involved there will be no one for me to compete against when I'm as old as say Phil Arnold.. Mwhahah! You don't need to know what you want to breed, just that you have a love of mice and want to meet more people who have the same passions as yourself. Long live the mouse fancy!!!!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes! I want to be an old cronie and have young upstarts compete against me! Hehe

So mouse people, encourage the kiddies!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll get my neice to join when she's older  At the moment she's 4.. but she still loves mice and can name a few colours and can tell the difference between silver, white and stone!! That's something eh?
I allso may get my friend to join- she also breeds mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Long live the mouse fancy!!!!


Whoohoo! Viva le NMC!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> I'd like to put myself forward here and say anyone who would like help and advice in mouse keeping please contact me and I will be more than pleased to rant on for hours. I joined the NMC 3 years ago and with the help and advice from all my fellow members I am now a judge and the cup sec, I feel honoured and privileged to be able to give something back to a hobby which has given me the support and encouragement to become a better fancier and to have a fantastic time while doing so.


Same hear - get in touch if you have questions or want advice and i'll help in any way i can - i regularly get pm's from people with questions, so join in and ask away - it's the only way you'll learn how to breed good mice - if you want a challenge, exhibiting mice is a good one.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Megzilla said:


> Phil you're a legend! :lol:


I find myself telling him that alot! :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

DomLangowski said:


> Megzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Phil you're a legend! :lol:
> ...


Christ if you guys only knew the Phil me and Heather do lol!...


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Now then children, when you are big girls and can compete with the master you can be cheeky. Untill then I suggest you go out into your sheds and see if you can breed some mice to beat mine. Never forget what a pair of petkeepers you were, untill permitted into the inner sanctum of seawatch stud!...How soon we forget.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

ha! Compete with the master? Well helllooooo! We have!  of course, we were well trained! x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Omg listen to this verbal diarrhea....

Phil i think we both no you would have been nothing if it wasn't for me, back then when we were in partnership and now...

Never forget Phil you men are nothing with out us women...


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

How true! Go sista! :twisted:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

This little bit of banter reminds me of pokemon handlers just before they go into a battle xD


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you feel the love??


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I can I really can. I think they're all in denial


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm I seem to remember winning everything in sight before I ever heard of you Sam, but I must be mistaken. I love them both, Heather and Sam, both my mouse proteges. I am really proud of them for achieving the success they have......but then I dont have anything to prove. x one for you x and one for you!.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x back at'cha!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

PROTEGES!!

I am no ones protege, i am my own sucess!


----------

